# This years Hill Billy Shoot



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD and I have been working on that info :wink:

But WV is M.I.A :noidea: 

I am sure we can get it figured out by LAS....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Post it... The willll come !! :d


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

What is usually the date for the Hillbilly?? Trying to make my 2009 schedule. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> What is usually the date for the Hillbilly?? Trying to make my 2009 schedule.
> 
> Thanks guys.


It was July 4th this past year. The previous year I think it was august but not sure, It is usually HOT.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> It was July 4th this past year. The previous year I think it was august but not sure, It is usually HOT.


Last year it was the last weekend in June... :lol: (it gets hot early up here.)


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Last year it was the last weekend in June... :lol: (it gets hot early up here.)




```

```
fix your calender sticky....:teeth:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> fix your calender sticky....:teeth:


Damn.. one freakin day... ok, year before last it was the last weekend in June... :nyah: 

Happy New Year to you too... :chortle: :cheers:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

i've been trying to track down hasbeen for over a month regaurding this shoot. i've tried every possible way to reach him except calling because i lost his #.

i am really really hopeful that the shoot is a go. maybe someone can call old hasbeen and he will chime in and let us know what the deal is.

hell i'll even take time out of my busy schedule and help organize it if he needs help.

come on hasbeen remember you have friends outside of work.:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I recall that WVHB "retired" as the Cumberland Pres after many great years of service, so I'm not sure he'd be the one to ask. I've got a call in now to Hinky - maybe he has some info or at least knows who to contact.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I was reading the LAS sticky and somebody posted that WVH was going to be a LAS


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I recall that WVHB "retired" as the Cumberland Pres after many great years of service, so I'm not sure he'd be the one to ask. I've got a call in now to Hinky - maybe he has some info or at least knows who to contact.


WV did retire as Pres....but he still knows who to contact and whats going on. He sure is in the loop more then hinky is up that way.

All you need to calm down and worry about indoors.......most of the guys from up that way will be at LAS in 20 days. Most of them aren't ATers so cries for help will go unanswered.

Plus you don't need to contact them....someone is working on the MD State shoot guide book thingie....you will all know whats going on shortly. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> WV did retire as Pres....but he still knows who to contact and whats going on. He sure is in the loop more then hinky is up that way.


You're probably correct, but I seemed to get the feeling that WV was backing away from the Hillbilly shoot as well. The only reason I brought Hinky into this was the Hinky Shoot, but I haven't heard back from him either.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You're probably correct, but I seemed to get the feeling that WV was backing away from the Hillbilly shoot as well. The only reason I brought Hinky into this was the Hinky Shoot, but I haven't heard back from him either.


The Hinky shoot...he doesn't start thinking about that until 5 mins before the shoot. :chortle:

WV maybe backing away from it.....if he can't shoot and doesn't have the time to be the president anymore...then why would he set it up and run it?

We will figure out what is going on at LAS.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Keep us posted as to when. Last year it was like July 5,6. The weekend before, which was like June 28, 29 were the outdoor Mids @ Watkins Glen. I know it was the week after because I shot at both. Definetly had a good time at the Hill, and Hinky's shoot. I even won a pro tuner rest, which is working great I must add! My goal this year is to get past 60YDS, and get in the 50's both days!!


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks like I will get to make one big shoot this year......which one is more fun?? The hill Billy or Hinky's :tongue:


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Cumberland Bowhunters have a meeting this Tuesday for election of officers and I imagine a discussion on the next Hill Billy Shoot will also take place. I'll pass on anything I hear. Where is HasBeen anyway? Haven't seen or heard from him in a while - hope he is well.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

itchyfinger said:


> Looks like I will get to make one big shoot this year......which one is more fun?? The hill Billy or Hinky's :tongue:



hinky"s was part of the hill-billy last year. prehaps he will do it again at the hill-billy this year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> Looks like I will get to make one big shoot this year......which one is more fun?? The hill Billy or Hinky's :tongue:


Like Bees said those take place the same weekend. 

BUT if you are gonna make ONE big shoot.....book a flight into Reagan National....and go to Outdoor Nationals with us


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Like Bees said those take place the same weekend.
> 
> BUT if you are gonna make ONE big shoot.....book a flight into Reagan National....and go to Outdoor Nationals with us


Mmmmm....Outdoor nationals.......Where dat's at. I'll start looking for flights....and schedule vacation days. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> Mmmmm....Outdoor nationals.......Where dat's at. I'll start looking for flights....and schedule vacation days. :shade:


Mechanicsburg Pa......all the info is in the Nationals Thread that is a sticky D

5 days of field shooting @ Nationals with your boys is better then 2 for sure


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> WV did retire as Pres....but he still knows who to contact and whats going on. He sure is in the loop more then hinky is up that way.
> 
> All you need to calm down and worry about indoors.......most of the guys from up that way will be at LAS in 20 days. Most of them aren't ATers so cries for help will go unanswered.
> 
> Plus you don't need to contact them....someone is working on the MD State shoot guide book thingie....you will all know whats going on shortly. :wink:


Yep...and the 2009 Shoot Schedule would be complete by now. Might have to contact someone in the MAA and get the inside scoop.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep...and the 2009 Shoot Schedule would be complete by now. Might have to contact someone in the MAA and get the inside scoop.


If only we knew somebody in MD.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

The MAA schedule is not out yet. However, at our last meeting at Tuscarora, there was discussion of our Corn Shoot on Saturday the 4th conflicting with the Hillbilly. We've traditionally had the Corn Shoot on 4th.

One suggestion was to have our shoot on the 4th and the Hillbilly on the 5th.

I don't know the result.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

AllenRead said:


> The MAA schedule is not out yet. However, at our last meeting at Tuscarora, there was discussion of our Corn Shoot on Saturday the 4th conflicting with the Hillbilly. We've traditionally had the Corn Shoot on 4th.
> 
> One suggestion was to have our shoot on the 4th and the Hillbilly on the 5th.
> 
> I don't know the result.


That wouldn't work....the HillBilly is a two day shoot.

Last year the Hill Billy was that weekend because of conflicts with major shoots on other weekends.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

According to the last schedule meeting they are still holding the event. I will try and come up with the exact dates BUT I believe they are still the weekend of July 4th.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

According to the new and unreleased 09 schedule the Hill Billy shoot will only be 1 day and that is Sunday July 5th 14 Field/14 Hunter cards in by 4pm. No mention of the Hinky shoot. I guess you need to contact Randy for this info.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Guess the turnout will but MUCH smaller this year.....


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Guess the turnout will but MUCH smaller this year.....


Maybe Hinky can have his shoot at Jarlicker's "Spring Fling Archery Madness" in May.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Maybe Hinky can have his shoot at Jarlicker's "Spring Fling Archery Madness" in May.


Or he could have it at the Corn Shoot if he choices to do it since it's at his home club.:wink:

I say don't do.......until Nationals


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Bummer that the Hill Billy is a single day shoot. How far from the corn shoot?

Outdoor nationals is still a possibility though!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> Bummer that the Hill Billy is a single day shoot. How far from the corn shoot?
> 
> Outdoor nationals is still a possibility though!


It is probably about an hours drive from the corn shoot to the hillbilly.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

i don't have a problem with the hill billy being only one day, but honestly how many are actually going to make the trip like they normally would to go shoot one day? the hill billy attracts folks from all over who come and camp out for the week end to enjoy of week end full of fun. one day means the hill billy has been reduced to merely a sunday shoot. i think this decision is a big mistake on cumberland's part.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> It is probably about an hours drive from the corn shoot to the hillbilly.


I know....we shot the Corn shoot last year on Fri morning....the 20 of us or so were the first ones out....we finished up...loaded up the cars and rolled in a caravan to Cumberland.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know....we shot the Corn shoot last year on Fri morning....the 20 of us or so were the first ones out....we finished up...loaded up the cars and rolled in a caravan to Cumberland.


Sure did, and it doesn't take long to make the trip maybe an hour if I remember right. I know I was driving really slow having had a few beers after shooting before we left the Tuscarora Dojo...didn't want any run ins with the Police if you know what I mean...

That said, it may just take the Hillbilly off my list this year...though maybe I could head out shoot Friday at Cumberland, Sat at Tuscaurora, and Sunday at Cumberland...

I may not be able to go at all though thanks to the OD Nationals...only so much time off of work is available...


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok the corn shoot last year was on Aug 2 and 3, The shoot that was before the HillBilly was the Firecraker 560 at TA 

The HillyBilly is not a Maryland sanctioned shoot, unless they are going to make it one this year, if it is going to stay as a non sanctioned shoot Cum should be able to still keep it as any weekend they want. Its a double edge sword, if Cumberland keeps it on the 4th they will have less Marylanders there but the rest of will be at the Hill, I do agree it really needs to be a 2 day shoot.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

i have heard from a reliable source that the hill billy has NOT been confirmed as a one day shoot. and is still likely to be a 2 day event. so far nothing is set in stone for the hill billy yet. the folks at cumberland know it would be a mistake to make it a one day shoot so i don't think we will see that happen. i'll post up if i hear anything else.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> i have heard from a reliable source that the hill billy has NOT been confirmed as a one day shoot. and is still likely to be a 2 day event. so far nothing is set in stone for the hill billy yet. the folks at cumberland know it would be a mistake to make it a one day shoot so i don't think we will see that happen. i'll post up if i hear anything else.


If this happens and they want it on the calendar they need to make up their minds and soon. The November schedule meeting has them at only the Sunday shoot. I know that the people at Tus and Cumberland are close friends so cumberland may not want to step on anyone toes. Tuscarora has the nod for first pick of dates since they have always had the Firecracker 560 on the 4th. Does anyone know who is the President at Cumberland these days since Hasbeen has stepped down?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> Ok the corn shoot last year was on Aug 2 and 3, The shoot that was before the HillBilly was the Firecraker 560 at TA
> 
> The HillyBilly is not a Maryland sanctioned shoot, unless they are going to make it one this year, if it is going to stay as a non sanctioned shoot Cum should be able to still keep it as any weekend they want. Its a double edge sword, if Cumberland keeps it on the 4th they will have less Marylanders there but the rest of will be at the Hill, I do agree it really needs to be a 2 day shoot.


Oh yeah....it was the Firecracker wasn't it :doh: :chortle:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I will say now that I am probably out if the HB shoot is just 1 day. I will try and make the firecracker and the corn dodger shoot though.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Rattleman said:


> If this happens and they want it on the calendar they need to make up their minds and soon. The November schedule meeting has them at only the Sunday shoot. I know that the people at Tus and Cumberland are close friends so cumberland may not want to step on anyone toes. Tuscarora has the nod for first pick of dates since they have always had the Firecracker 560 on the 4th. Does anyone know who is the President at Cumberland these days since Hasbeen has stepped down?



Last I heard Shane took it over, but hey I don't a reliable source:embara:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> If only we knew somebody in MD.


Ha, ha...got me on that one.



Rattleman said:


> According to the new and unreleased 09 schedule the Hill Billy shoot will only be 1 day and that is Sunday July 5th 14 Field/14 Hunter cards in by 4pm. No mention of the Hinky shoot. I guess you need to contact Randy for this info.


I hope you're wrong on this one Ed. Cumberland will see a *HUGE* drop in attendance if that happens. Gonna be hard to get the 'out-of-state' folks to come that far for a single day event. :sad:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> I hope you're wrong on this one Ed. Cumberland will see a *HUGE* drop in attendance if that happens. Gonna be hard to get the 'out-of-state' folks to come that far for a single day event. :sad:


It won't be hard....it will be almost impossible.:embara:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> It won't be hard....it will be almost impossible.:embara:


Yep...no doubt.

But, this wouldn't be the first time I've seen a Maryland archery club snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep...no doubt.
> 
> But, this wouldn't be the first time I've seen a Maryland archery club snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


For me....I see the #s being down just as much because Nationals is a couple weeks later and a lot of those guys will be going this year because it's in Pa.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

This just in today. The final schedule for 2009. I will only show the july calendar. Please note the Hill Billy dates....(sorry for the squinched up schedule. Origionally just too wide.)

July
4 Independence Day
4 TA	Firecracker 560 14 Field / 14 Hunter [cr] 9AM – 11AM
5 CB Hillbilly Shoot 14 Field / 14 Hunter 
Sun 14 Field / 14 Hunter cards in by 4PM 8AM – Noon
11 MOB	Anniversary Shoot 10AM 
12 SMA 3D - League 9AM - 1PM
12 TPA	3nd Annual Chesapeake Classic – 28 Field – [cr] 9AM – 11AM
18 MA 14 Field/14 Hunter 9AM
18 OA F.I.T.A. round 10AM
19 OA F.I.T.A. round 10AM
19	HB	28 Hunter 10AM
19 SMA	30 3-D - League  9AM – 1PM 
19 GPB 28 Field 10AM

22-26 NFAA Outdoor National Championship, Mechanicsburg PA – WEDS-SUN. 
25 OPEN – NFAA NATIONALS WEEKEND 
26 OPEN – NFAA NATIONALS WEEKEND 
26 HMB Sportsman’s Trophy Shoot - [see HMB ad] 9AM – NOON
26 SMA 3D Marked Distances 30 Targets 9AM – 1PM


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> This just in today. The final schedule for 2009. I will only show the july calendar. Please note the Hill Billy dates....(sorry for the squinched up schedule. Origionally just too wide.)
> 
> July
> 4 Independence Day
> ...




those dates aren't entirely accurate. there was some changes made with the hillbilly at last night's meeting in cumberland. i am not supposed to say what those changes were so i'll keep my mouth shut for now, but those who would like to attend the hillbilly please don't set/change/or cancel your plans based on that schedule. the new pres. at cumberland is supposed to post the new info sometime this week.


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

The club voted on this year's Hillbilly Shoot this past Tuesday. It will be a 2 day shoot - Saturday and Sunday 7/4 and 7/5. The range will be open on Friday 7/3 for anyone participating that wants to shoot. Food will also be served; something similar to last years. Just wanted to pass this information on to those interested.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Is Sunday just going to be a casual shoot, as it was last year? I may just head down to shoot it saturday and Hinky's shoot afterwards, but Sunday is state regionals for F/H here in PA.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

altman said:


> The club voted on this year's Hillbilly Shoot this past Tuesday. It will be a 2 day shoot - Saturday and Sunday 7/4 and 7/5. The range will be open on Friday 7/3 for anyone participating that wants to shoot. Food will also be served; something similar to last years. Just wanted to pass this information on to those interested.


Glad to hear that you guys decided to have it for both days. You may want to contact Colleen so she can put in the Maryland Archery Guide. Ed


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

altman said:


> The club voted on this year's Hillbilly Shoot this past Tuesday. It will be a 2 day shoot - Saturday and Sunday 7/4 and 7/5. The range will be open on Friday 7/3 for anyone participating that wants to shoot. Food will also be served; something similar to last years. Just wanted to pass this information on to those interested.


Good move. :thumbs_up Hopefully attending this shoot will remain a tradition among many of the AT Field Forum regulars.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

glad the info finally got posted. don't know how much longer i could keep quiet.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Bummer . . 4th of July weekend again. :sad: Too much going on here for me to make that weekend. Family stuff, JOAD Nationals (helping there) and our Field Regionals. Too bad . . I really liked goin' to the hill!


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes sir the Hillbilly is july 4th and 5th this year again. Friday will be open practice on the range. The Hinky shoot will again be on sat evening just like last year and most likely have a cook out like last year. I hope everyone can make it and it will be a blast.:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TheShooter said:


> Yes sir the Hillbilly is july 4th and 5th this year again. Friday will be open practice on the range. The Hinky shoot will again be on sat evening just like last year and most likely have a cook out like last year. I hope everyone can make it and it will be a blast.:darkbeer:


I offered this suggestion to Brian (HasBeen) and he liked it, but not sure he'll be around to implement it. It royally pissed me off last year to see the trash that some folks left on your beautiful range - if you got room to bring it in, you got room to take it out. You might want to consider putting a 5 gallon bucket at each target. At least all you'll have to do then is dump the buckets instead of having to gather the garbage from the woods.

Looking forward to coming again this year - had a great time in '08.


----------



## Archcaster (Aug 15, 2006)

*HillBilly shoot*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Everyone
I have been informed by Cumberland Bowman that the HillBilly shoot will be held on July 3-4-5, 2009. Tuscarora Archers will be holding their Firecracker 560 on Saturday July 4, 2009. Goodluck to both clubs Hope you have a great turnout.
My phone number is 301-459-0763. I cannot post my email address here. Message says I must make five post first. My email address is in the MAA guide. For those of you out of state and everyone else I will be glad to help you whenever I can.
Bob Sales
President MAA


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

*09 Hillbilly*

If anyone has any questions about the hillbilly shoot you can contact some of the club members:
President: Mike Cogar-240-362-6100
V- President: Shane Wills- 301-268-1069

Or shoot us a pm:
Shane-TheShooter
Mike- MSCJEM

Again the dates are July 3rd 4th and 5th


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Okay................after some tense deliberations at TA over the past few days. There was a vote to cancel the Firecracker 560 which is historically held on July 4th (hense Firecracker).

This was done for several reasons, some of which include lack of participation, another Field shoot at TA reletively close to this date and most imprtantly to help out Cumberland Bowhunters as they have ever increasing property taxes and this is their BIG shoot of the year, to cut into any profits would do a disservice to archery in MD!!!

The Hinky shoot is on again pending support form our loyal sponsors!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Great job Randy, glad to see that the two clubs could work out the schedule and help keep the Hill shoot alive.. it's a blast and I'll be there again for sure this year.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Excellent. The HillBilly Shoot and Hinky are still alive. 
We were getting a bit concerned.
Jabber on!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Okay................after some tense deliberations at TA over the past few days. There was a vote to cancel the Firecracker 560 which is historically held on July 4th (hense Firecracker).
> 
> This was done for several reasons, some of which include lack of participation, another Field shoot at TA reletively close to this date and most imprtantly to help out Cumberland Bowhunters as they have ever increasing property taxes and this is their BIG shoot of the year, to cut into any profits would do a disservice to archery in MD!!!
> 
> The Hinky shoot is on again pending support form our loyal sponsors!!!


You guys had a hard decision. Please let Colleen know (I'm sure she does) so she can edit for the schedule.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Okay................after some tense deliberations at TA over the past few days. There was a vote to cancel the Firecracker 560 which is historically held on July 4th (hense Firecracker).
> 
> This was done for several reasons, some of which include lack of participation, another Field shoot at TA reletively close to this date and most imprtantly to help out Cumberland Bowhunters as they have ever increasing property taxes and this is their BIG shoot of the year, to cut into any profits would do a disservice to archery in MD!!!
> 
> The Hinky shoot is on again pending support form our loyal sponsors!!!


That was a 'class move' Hinky. Kudos to those at TA for being so unselfish.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Okay................after some tense deliberations at TA over the past few days. There was a vote to cancel the Firecracker 560 which is historically held on July 4th (hense Firecracker).
> 
> This was done for several reasons, some of which include lack of participation, another Field shoot at TA reletively close to this date and most imprtantly to help out Cumberland Bowhunters as they have ever increasing property taxes and this is their BIG shoot of the year, to cut into any profits would do a disservice to archery in MD!!!
> 
> The Hinky shoot is on again pending support form our loyal sponsors!!!


Class move there TA...how about we gather a group for an "informal" shoot at TA on Friday and leave a nice donation on our way out...???

The more shooting the better the way I see it...and I left a bunch of points on that TA range...I'd sure like some revenge on it...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Class move there TA...how about we gather a group for an "informal" shoot at TA on Friday and leave a nice donation on our way out...???
> 
> The more shooting the better the way I see it...and I left a bunch of points on that TA range...I'd sure like some revenge on it...


You counting on being out of "lock down" by then? :teeth:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You counting on being out of "lock down" by then? :teeth:


I'll be out of lockdown one way or the other by then for sure...


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Class move there TA...how about we gather a group for an "informal" shoot at TA on Friday and leave a nice donation on our way out...???
> 
> The more shooting the better the way I see it...and I left a bunch of points on that TA range...I'd sure like some revenge on it...


Darn good suggestion there sarg. I'm in.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Thats what we did last year, and it was a blast...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Thats what we did last year, and it was a blast...


Agreed.. I'm in again.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Glad to see all the interest in the HillBillly shoot.

I was hoping the 2009 date would steer away from July 4th due to the amount of messages a received last year from ex participants and potential participants that needed the 4th for family time. I have not been to a meeting at the club for sometime so I provide no input on the matter.

I am certain the officers of the club set the date for a good reasons. 

A special thanks needs to go out to Tuscarora Archers for allowing Cumberland the opportunity to make the Hillbilly another success in 2009. 

Hope to see you all on the range in July.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

WV Has Been said:


> Glad to see all the interest in the HillBillly shoot.
> 
> I was hoping the 2009 date would steer away from July 4th due to the amount of messages a received last year from ex participants and potential participants that needed the 4th for family time. I have not been to a meeting at the club for sometime so I provide no input on the matter.
> 
> ...




WOW look who crawled out from under a rock i had to look twice when i saw hasbeen pop up lol.

clean out your inbox and shoot me a PM we need to talk. 
later
dave


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*ttt*

The hillbilly is alive and well and we are still looking how to make it better then last year... We had a great time and hope everyone did as well.. There will be a hog roast just like last year and there was a few things brought up after the shoot that we could have did better and we are working those details out now.. There will be trash cans through out the range this year and we will be giving out awards at this years hillbilly. We just want to make it fair to everyone that attends to able to receive award.. If you all have ideas what would be fair please pm me.. We don't get enough of each class to have them per classes so we was thinking of flights or something along that line..

Thanks for all the interest and we should have a layout of everything shortly..

Thanks Mike Cogar


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

MSCJEM said:


> The hillbilly is alive and well and we are still looking how to make it better then last year... We had a great time and hope everyone did as well.. There will be a hog roast just like last year and there was a few things brought up after the shoot that we could have did better and we are working those details out now.. There will be trash cans through out the range this year and we will be giving out awards at this years hillbilly. We just want to make it fair to everyone that attends to able to receive award.. If you all have ideas what would be fair please pm me.. We don't get enough of each class to have them per classes so we was thinking of flights or something along that line..
> 
> Thanks for all the interest and we should have a layout of everything shortly..
> 
> Thanks Mike Cogar


I have been as involved as anybody in the rebirth of the HillBilly and have herd no complaints asking for awards. Why ad an expense that will do nothing for attendance.


----------

